# EMT students...



## EMTRyan88 (Oct 22, 2010)

I figured I would share this story since people tend to get a kick out of it. When I was still in school becoming a basic, I obviously began gaining new skills and was anxious to try them out... So its about 0200 and I am sitting in my bedroom, my girlfriend sound asleep in my bed across the room, and snoring quite loudly. Now I had never had the chance to do a jaw thrust or a head tilt chin lift to an actual person so I decided I wanted to test them out. So I slipped over her quietly and began playing with the two different moves until eventually she woke up in the middle of a jaw thrust, looking at me very weirdly and started to ask what I was doing, to which I had to explain.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 22, 2010)

EMTRyan88 said:


> So I slipped over her quietly and began playing with the two different moves until eventually she woke up in the middle of a jaw thrust, looking at me very weirdly.



Taken out of context this becomes a very dirty story haha


----------



## EMTRyan88 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah it actually does out of context...Didnt think of that. On the bright side while she was still asleep it stopped her snoring


----------



## WVEmt (Oct 23, 2010)

Well if you cant sleep because of her snoring you might as well have some fun with her and get some skills practice in. Lol


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 23, 2010)

EMTRyan88 said:


> Yeah it actually does out of context...Didnt think of that. On the bright side while she was still asleep it stopped her snoring



totally trying this one on my fiance. hahah..im sure he'll be very un amused when he wakes up


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 23, 2010)

My ex-fiance (an EMT-B ) did this to me on several occasions. First time I woke up to her doing a head-tilt/chin-lift to me I got very confused


----------



## EMTRyan88 (Oct 23, 2010)

It was pretty funny. Being a CNA she understood what I was doing though.


----------



## 94H (Oct 24, 2010)

hahahahaha

I used the head tilt chin lift on a girl while she was sleeping over. She was none the wiser. Only problem was I would have to get up every once in a while to re position the head


----------

